# Intense background music



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

This may have already been posted, but I was looking for some intense background music to go with my display and found this. "TORMENTED - Epic Intense Hybrid Horror Music Mix | Epic Modern Horror Sound Design" Some good stuff in here.

TORMENTED - Epic Intense Hybrid Horror Music Mix | Epic Modern Horror Sound Design

I love the sound at 1:25 (not sure what it's called).


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the tip @MCR 
The production crew who made that are very prolific, in a range of styles. 
on Soundcloud and available for sale on itunes


----------



## soopa76 (Aug 10, 2019)

Here's my playlist for Halloween Hardcore –ominous, electronica, trap, drum n bass and techno


https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4QSzGGr1ZGvGmjftAcg7ar?si=95d9fd2914a84d73



Cheers


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

soopa76 said:


> Here's my playlist for Halloween Hardcore –ominous, electronica, trap, drum n bass and techno
> 
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4QSzGGr1ZGvGmjftAcg7ar?si=95d9fd2914a84d73
> ...


Fantastic playlist soopa76! Hadn't heard Figure, Dirtyphonics, or Noisia's work before. Really good stuff; especially Noisia. Thx!


----------

